# Any interest in a booze PIF/MAW/Trade list?



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

There are a lot of threads here for favorite beer, favorite rum, favorite gin, favorite vodka, etc. Anyone up for trades? I've had fun sharing beer and rum, anyone else want to play? Here're my thoughts:

1) This would NOT be a box pass, it'd get too heavy too fast. I'm thinking MAW or PIF format. Wishes could be general ("I'd like to try an IPA") or specific ("I'd like to try Dogfish Head 90-min IPA"). PIF would be easier to track, but would require the participants aren't very picky.
2) PIF would follow the standard rules (get a package, then send a package). I think I like the 'open list' format for MAW (http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1596226&postcount=802). Grant a wish to post a wish, but if your wish is only partially filled, the rest stay active.
3) Three lists for PIF (beer, liquor, wine), one list for MAW.
4) There are laws regulating inter-state shipment of alcoholic beverages, each participant must be aware of and accept the risks involved with such a trade (just like the CC trades on this board).
5) Stogie 'hitch-hikers' may be included in your shipment but are not required.

I've done a few passes/PIF, but never a MAW so I'm not 100% sure that would work here. PIF is easy enough to pull off, but MAW would help John Doe get to try that Neisson Rhum Agricole or fancy single-malt Scotch he's heard so much about.

So is anyone interested in participating in either a booze PIF or MAW? Any thoughts on which route to take? Any other rules/improvements? Am I just a drunk and need to keep quiet instead of coming up with these crazy ideas?


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea to me. There are couple west coast regional beers that I would love to try. It is easy and cheap enough to ship a bottle of beer. :tu


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Are there any legal issues with transporting alcohol across state lines?


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

That is a very good question. 

I would think that since you aren't buying or selling it you should be ok unless you are supplying to a minor. But I am just guessing, certainly not offering legal advice. Maybe someone that knows for sure can chime in.


EDIT -

After a precursory google search, the more I read the more it seems like it is technically illegal. I would to be interested to see a professional's interpretation of the laws.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

AD720 said:


> EDIT -
> 
> After a precursory google search, the more I read the more it seems like it is technically illegal. I would to be interested to see a professional's interpretation of the laws.


I don't know the rules, and I DO know that on some beer forums, like beer advocate, they do pass beers around.
I was always curious how that worked in the eyes of the law.

For that matter, is passing cigars around legal? Not that I want to stop that AT ALL!!


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

You will probably run into problems with USPS for shipping liquids. :2


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I have yet to run into shipping with USPS


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

How about issues with members who might not be of age to possess and drink alcohol?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

skibumdc said:


> Are there any legal issues with transporting alcohol across state lines?





tchariya said:


> How about issues with members who might not be of age to possess and drink alcohol?


I seem to remember a while back we did not allow such passes for precisely these reasons. I have a PM into Paul (pds) for him to clarify. Once I hear back from him I will let you all know.

Let's put all "activity" here on hold until then.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

BigVito said:


> I have yet to run into shipping with USPS


I have. I ended up having to ship fedex last time I sent alcohol to paulmac. major pita. There are also some state laws that prohibit shipping alcohol. Here in NJ it's actually not allowed to ship or receive alcohol via common carrier.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

carbonbased_al said:


> I have. I ended up having to ship fedex last time I sent alcohol to paulmac. major pita. There are also some state laws that prohibit shipping alcohol. Here in NJ it's actually not allowed to ship or receive alcohol via common carrier.


that sucks Last thing I sent was two bottles to Carlos. Said it was water. as for the legality of shipping across state lines. Is it legal to ship Cuban cigars across state lines?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

tchariya said:


> How about issues with members who might not be of age to possess and drink alcohol?


this is the best reason to not do it


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

BigVito said:


> that sucks Last thing I sent was two bottles to Carlos. Said it was water. as for the legality of shipping across state lines. Is it legal to ship Cuban cigars across state lines?


I'm not worried about cuban cigars breaking in transit :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm not worried about cuban cigars breaking in transit :tu


:r but it has happened... right?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

BigVito said:


> :r but it has happened... right?


Once or twice, but thankfully when it does happen the contents don't spill out revealing what I was sending


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

carbonbased_al said:


> Once or twice, but thankfully when it does happen the contents don't spill out revealing what I was sending


very true. but even if it did the tobacco was from Costa Rica


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

Here's the quote from the USPS website regarding alcohol (see the bottom of the quoted area:

"Some examples of commonly-used items restricted or considered hazardous under USPS regulations include:

Perfumes
Nail polish
Flea collars or flea sprays
Aerosols
Bleach
Pool chemicals
Paints
Matches
Batteries
Fuels or gasoline
Airbags
Dry ice
Mercury thermometers
Cleaning supplies
Items previously containing fuel
Glues
Fireworks

Other items, such as alcoholic beverages (beer, wine, liquor), are not considered hazardous but are prohibited and boxes displaying such markings are also prohibited."

The good news is there is no mention of cigars.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

skibumdc said:


> Are there any legal issues with transporting alcohol across state lines?


Unfortunately there are laws in many states that prohibit interstate transporation of alcohol. Since the action of the pass would break the laws in some states, I'd appreciate if you guys don't have a pass with alcohol involved.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

pds said:


> Unfortunately there are laws in many states that prohibit interstate transporation of alcohol. Since the action of the pass would break the laws in some states, I'd appreciate if you guys don't have a pass with alcohol involved.


Well that settles it. I guess we'll all have to go back to buying booze at our local watering holes :ss

For those that asked, before I sent a few Dogfish Head samplers out I read a bunch of beer boards. Apparently it's pretty common for the homebrew beer community to ship new brews to other members, to contests, etc. The general concensus is USPS tends to be more trouble than the independent carriers (UPS, FedEX, etc.), and the trick is in the packaging. Plenty of bubble wrap, sturdy plastic bags to try and contain any potential leaks, more bubble wrap, etc.

Bottom line is that it IS illegal to ship alcohol across some state lines, and in some places (MD) it's even a felony (though I think that's only for importing alcohol to MD). But then again possession of CCs is a felony (I believe) and writing 'socks' on a cigar bomb sent to Canada is illegal as well.

[I'm not trying to stir up any trouble here, just supply some information for anyone who may be interested in setting up their own private trades]


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info Mark. 

I am going to close this one up since we have decided that this pass is not to be.


----------

